# KDR-AGB-friendship-2012

## EU1EU

"KDR-AGB-friendship-2012"

      ,           ,     "KDR-AGB-friendship-2012"      KDR - AGB.       ,   KDR  AGB.

            - 12.12.2012 ,     2012 ,   2013 .

     .    AGB  KDR    , , ,       .

       3 QSO    AGB.      AGB       3 QSO    .
     3 QSO   AGB  3 QSO   .
  ,      AGB, KDR -   3 QSO    KDR + 3 QSO    AGB.

   KDR-AGB-friendship-2012
http://ev5agb.com/award/award_kdr-ag...dship-2012.htm

----------


## EU1EU

"W-AGB-M"      UR5EQF -     .
http://www.ev5agb.com/award/award_wagbm.htm

----------

